

In Oracle vs. Google article WSJ states "Android == sh*t" - nwatson
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703843804575534233143802558.html

======
nwatson
With one strategically looked-over space WSJ says "Android == sh*t".

"Oracle's suit, filed in August, is part of a surge in patent complaints in
the fast-moving mobile-phone market--with >> Google'shit Android software << a
particular focus."

~~~
thesz
I think it's typo, "Google'ish" became "Google'shit".

~~~
morisy
Actually, I think the author meant "Google's hit" as in "successful".

